# Just bought 34 Eljer bowls and tanks for 80 bucks



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390079398713

The triangle tank is what I really needed but there is some good pieces in this lot. He also has a Can lot and I think American standard as well.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*That is a SCREAMING DEAL*

that is a great price and its near you too.

you really cant lose for under 100 bucks...

I know a guy down here that would probably buy
the stuff you want to throw out...

what else are they getting rid of ???


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

master plumber said:


> that is a great price and its near you too.
> 
> you really cant lose for under 100 bucks...
> 
> ...


34 bowls and tanks for 80 bucks works out to be 2.36 each piece. Great deal.

First one is just tanks the second link is Crane bowls and tanks.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-of-30-ELJER...ash=item5ad28b211f&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-of-18-Crane...ash=item4cea70259e&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Thats a good lick right there. congrats.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

tell them to throw in some seats with that deal!


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Ron, 
That's a great deal. I installed alot of Eljer products here in the mid '80's and early '90's,(very few service calls if my mind serves me correctly) a few builders took advantage of the contractors incentive to help promote Eljer, but it faded, now if a homeowner wants Eljer, the nearest place is MARION, IL (I assume close to you) which is 745miles from me.
I did like their product and service then. I still have the full line catalog from those days...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Any skid marks? :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Awesome.


----------

